# One Hit Wonders-Milkman



## Rebel (21/10/15)

Hi

I would appreciate your review on this juice.
Thinking of buying it and don't want to spend R790-00 and be disappointed.


Thanks


----------



## MetalGearX (21/10/15)

1. What do you normally vape i.e what are your favourite flavours? 2. What do you vape with RDA or RTA rebuild able or replaceable coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (21/10/15)

My favourite flavours for now are Foggs Milky Way, Complex Chaos Freaky loops, E-liquid Project Straw dogs.
I vape with a kangertech subox mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (21/10/15)

In that case you will enjoy the One Hit wonder : Milkman. At R131.00 avg per 30ml its a steal. You will not be disappointed these juices are a step above the rest. I have ordered mine from Vape Cartel also. Cannot wait for Saturday to go and collect them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (21/10/15)

It will take a tank to get used to the juice as with any new juices but once you're there Oh Boy!


----------



## VapeDude (21/10/15)

Agreed, buy it


----------



## Lex Aer (21/10/15)

Just received Milk Man and Muffin man today as I liked Rocket man (ordered a second bootle today). Milkman is worth getting for the quantity vs price and it is a nice vape. Really disappointed wit Muffin Man, not to my taste, at all. Just remember taste is subjective. I love Looper, but not your second listed vape even though they are supposedly similar. I would give Milk Man a definite go. I have the Subox mini with .5ohm vertical coils, so the same set up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (21/10/15)

Rebel said:


> Hi
> 
> I would appreciate your review on this juice.
> Thinking of buying it and don't want to spend R790-00 and be disappointed.
> ...


I've never seen or read a bad review about this juice - I agree with them all. It's not the most complex flavour, but it's very tasty and kind of hard not to like. For me it started off slightly muted (at least, compared with Muffinman), but it sweetens the more you vape it. Never too sweet tho. It's good right off the bat, but it also steeps very well. Good thing, considering you buy 180ml at a time. And it's really well priced too. 
Honestly - buy it. Looking at what you listed, you'll enjoy it. In the unlikely event that you don't, someone will buy it from you within minutes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (21/10/15)

Thanks to all for your views.
Milkman ordered.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mario (25/11/15)

Hey boyz n girlz

topic is the Milk Man ,but has anyone tried out My Man?.I would like some feedback.If the is any reviews here in the forum,please link 

Thanks
@Silver 
@Rob Fisher 
@Andre


----------



## Vapington (25/11/15)

If you like strawberry milk then you will like this


----------



## Mario (25/11/15)

@Vapington i ordered some NCV Milked n Strawb from one of the vendors ....cant wait to give it a try and support the local juice makers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (25/11/15)

Mario said:


> @Vapington i ordered some NCV Milked n Strawb from one of the vendors ....cant wait to give it a try and support the local juice makers.


Thank you for the support and I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Mario (25/11/15)

Vapington said:


> Thank you for the support and I hope you enjoy it


is there any 100ml available ?


----------



## Andre (25/11/15)

Mario said:


> Hey boyz n girlz
> 
> topic is the Milk Man ,but has anyone tried out My Man?.I would like some feedback.If the is any reviews here in the forum,please link
> 
> ...


Not my flavour profile - so have not tried @Mario.


----------



## capetocuba (25/11/15)

Andre said:


> Not my flavour profile - so have not tried @Mario.


And it's certainly not on the 2 other menthol heads radar either

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/15)

Mario said:


> Hey boyz n girlz
> 
> topic is the Milk Man ,but has anyone tried out My Man?.I would like some feedback.If the is any reviews here in the forum,please link
> 
> ...



Yip @capetocuba is correct... I haven't tried it.


----------



## MetalGearX (25/11/15)

@Mario Although Milk Man and Muffin Man are in my opinion very good in fact Muffin Man is excellent My Man does not taste like the flavour profile for me at all and I will not buy it for myself. If I can make the following suggestion try to get a sample somewhere of My Man OHW before you dive in and buy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vapington (25/11/15)

Mario said:


> is there any 100ml available ?


Yes of course! Vape Cartel @KieranD got some new 100ml stock today!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (25/11/15)

It would be great if we had review here of all One Hit Wonder liquids

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/15)

Mario said:


> Hey boyz n girlz
> 
> topic is the Milk Man ,but has anyone tried out My Man?.I would like some feedback.If the is any reviews here in the forum,please link
> 
> ...



I haven't tried it either @Mario 

I did a basic search for one hit wonder (I assume this is the manufacturer) and myman in the E-liquid reviews section but came up with nothing.

Found this description - I assume this is the juice you are referring to?
*MY MAN NEAPOLITAN ICE CREAM E LIQUID*
Vanilla, Strawberry, Chocolate. Today, the rich flavors we all love have been expertly blended into a smooth but complex vape that dances on your tongue with different complementing notes from each puff. The surge of nostalgia will leave you looking up and simply saying… My Man!

Looks like you are going to have to do the first review for us!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (25/11/15)

Good reviews of the OHW range here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (26/11/15)

NORTHERN CRAFT VAPES - MILKED IS THE TITS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I vape about 200ml a month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (26/11/15)

@Mario I got some my man and it doesn't meet the expectation I had of it. I've got some, can bring it to the meet if you'd like to try? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (30/11/15)

ChadB said:


> @Mario I got some my man and it doesn't meet the expectation I had of it. I've got some, can bring it to the meet if you'd like to try?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You looking to part ways with it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (1/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> You looking to part ways with it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



I don't have much left of it, gave it to my brother and kept a few ml's


----------



## VapeDude (1/12/15)

ChadB said:


> I don't have much left of it, gave it to my brother and kept a few ml's



Meh ok kwl


----------



## Mario (2/12/15)

Anyone in Cape Town that has One Hit Wonder:My Man that i can sample?
im willing to pay

send PM


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/12/15)

Mario said:


> Anyone in Cape Town that has One Hit Wonder:My Man that i can sample?
> im willing to pay
> 
> send PM


Check your PM Mr Mario


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

